# CSS Dedicated Server



## ben442007 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey guys i made a counter strike source dedicated server and have been looking for 5 hours on how to get it working ive tryed every thing like i can see it in my favorites but no one else can so if you could help me you will get full admin on the server im running
thanks,
ben


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what exactly is the problem no one can connect,if that is so you may need to use port forwarding on your router.


----------



## bbq_source (Dec 5, 2006)

You need the HLDSUpdate tool, further info can be found at 
http://wolphination.com/linux/2006/03/29/how-to-setup-a-cssource-dedicated-server/

Yes, the tutorial is for Linux, but just follow the steps and it will work on Windows as well


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Its because you are behind a router same as me and it was just to much trouble lol


----------

